# Major Building Collapses



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*FACTBOX - Previous major building collapses *

Feb 23 (Reuters) - A covered market in Moscow collapsed on Thursday, possibly under the weight of snow on its roof, killing at least 40 people and trapping others in the rubble, emergency services said. 

Here is a short chronology listing some major previous building collapses. 

May 2002 - Six workers from the Baikonur space base in Kazakhstan die as a huge hangar roof caves in. 

Feb 2004 - Collapse of a swimming pool roof kills 28 people and injures 200 at Transvaal Park complex in the Russian capital, Moscow. 

May 2004 - Four die when part of the domed roof of terminal 2E comes crashing down at Charles de Gaulle airport in the French capital, Paris. 

April 2005 - The Shahriar Fabrics garment factory collapses at Palashbari, 30 km (18 miles) from Dhaka, because of flawed construction. At least 74 are killed in the nine-storey building. 

Jan 2006 - The 34-year-old roof on an ice rink collapses after heavy snow, killing 15 in Bad Reichenhall, Bavaria, in southern Germany. 

Jan 2006 - A hostel housing Muslim pilgrims in Mecca, Saudi Arabia, collapses before the annual haj, killing 76. 

Jan 2006 - Sixty-five people are killed when a roof collapses at an exhibition hall in Poland in the southern city of Chorzow, some 350 km (210 miles) southwest of Warsaw. 

Feb 2006 - At least 40 people are killed when a covered market in the Bauman district in eastern Moscow, collapses.


----------



## Dan1987 (Mar 28, 2004)

Like 2004 was the year of natural disaster, 2005 was the year of the plane crash, looks like 2006 will be the year of building collapse.


----------



## AM5786 (Oct 4, 2005)

yea so sad.


----------



## Halawala (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, very unfortunate . God bless all those who died!!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Can't forget Sampoong. That was devestating.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am surprised that 9/11 on the WTC wasn't mentioned in this article and it was a major collapse as well.


----------



## Albaniangigi (Feb 22, 2006)

i think the collapses mentioned are for the buildings that fell by themselves, the twin towers were attacked


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I read somewhere that if the people who work on the ESB fixing cracks in the bricks stopped for a couple weeks the building would collapse. Hope they don't go on strike! :runaway:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Another things that doesn't surprise me is that most of the buildings that fell on themselves were in third world nations in which engineers were cutting corners like the collapsed aparmtent in Cairo that wasn't too long ago.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

RP1 said:


> I read somewhere that if the people who work on the ESB fixing cracks in the bricks stopped for a couple weeks the building would collapse. Hope they don't go on strike! :runaway:


That's probably just as much an urban legend as the one that says the Sydney Harbour Bridge will rust and collapse if it's not constantly being repainted. The ESB and the Harbour Bridge were both around the same time, and engineers back then were known for overengineering structures because there wasn't all that much knowledge (compared to today) as far as advanced skyscraper or bridge construction was concerned.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

That's horrible. A lot of the countries in the list are from the Warsaw Pact/USSR. I wonder if there's any connection.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

i think the 2 reasons of building-collapses are

1) too old
2) bad engineering

there are so many building contractors who try to cut costs just to get the job... and the easiest way to do that is to use cheap material...

if you think better about it this is the reason of many terrible incidents...

People try to live cheap, they eat cheap, everything has to be cheap... the result:

buildings are collapsing, cows are getting mad,... hno:


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

TalB said:


> Another things that doesn't surprise me is that most of the buildings that fell on themselves were in third world nations in which engineers were cutting corners like the collapsed aparmtent in Cairo that wasn't too long ago.


I would hardly describe Germany, France, Poland or Russia as third world. And they account for 5 of those collapses....


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

hmm that is so sad


----------



## myszoman (Aug 4, 2005)

In Poland we don't feel like third world . The building that has collapsed was new one. One year old. Last year it's roof has been damaged and repaired without any supervision. This year we had heavy snow falls, and the 3 managers decided not to take the snow out of the roof before the pigeon exhibition. The roof collapsed. The help was quick but many people were dead immediatelly. All managers were arrested, including one that wasn't polish, who was trying to flee out of the country. They took great unnecessary risk, to earn more money. So stupid tragedy.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Someone should be paid to clean the roof's snow.


----------



## myszoman (Aug 4, 2005)

The managers are fully responsibile for this. They knew the roof is not in perfect condition, they wanted to save more money now they a responsibile for people's death. Greed does not pay.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

However, most didn't know that they were cutting corners until the collapse occurred.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bangladeshi rescuers find survivor from collapsed building after five days *
By PARVEEN AHMED
2 March 2006

DHAKA, Bangladesh (AP) - In what one official called "a miracle," rescuers on Thursday pulled out a young man alive from the rubble of a multistory building that collapsed five days ago while undergoing renovations, killing at least 21 people. 

Authorities, meanwhile, suspended rescue operations Thursday as most debris was cleared away and there was almost no chance of finding any more survivors or bodies, said Brig. Gen. Nizam Ahmed. 

Rescuers sifting through slabs of concrete and twisted rods overnight Wednesday heard shouts for help and pulled out construction worker Nikhil Sujon from the ground floor of the factory building, said Lt. Col. Mehedi Hasan, an army officer supervising the rescue. 

"We heard faint sounds and shut off all equipment for silence. We finally located him and carefully cut through the concrete with cutters to get him out," Hasan said. "It's more than a miracle." 

Rescuers passed water and saline drinks to Sujan as they worked for nearly 30 minutes to get him out. 

Sujon, 22, who had a crushed forearm and was weak from his ordeal, was taken to a Dhaka military hospital for treatment. Reporters were not allowed inside. 

A duty doctor, however, said he was weak but stable, with his left wrist in plaster. He did not have any other major injuries, the doctor said, asking not to be named as he was not authorized to talk to the media. 

Sujon told his rescuers that he was working with several others when the building fell. 

"The building shook and we heard a loud bang, then there was darkness," Hasan quoted Sujon as saying. 

Sujon said he fell to the ground and was wedged between two broken slabs, with his left forearm trapped under rods. He was disoriented and kept losing consciousness. 

When rescuers finally reached the ground floor Thursday, he heard noise and saw beams from a searchlight through an opening, and shouted for help. 

Firefighter, soldiers and volunteers cleared away most of the debris by Thursday, Ahmed said. 

Nearby roads, which were closed to traffic since the building collapsed Saturday, were also reopened in the busy industrial area. 

At least 48 people survived, including two workers who were pulled out alive Sunday. At least 26 injured survivors were still hospitalized, rescue and hospital officials said. 

Most of the victims were construction workers who were adding a new story to the 30-year-old factory, which was being converted into a 500-bed medical center. Passing pedestrians also were injured when debris fell on the street.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seven die in Russian building collapse *

MOSCOW, Oct 11, 2006 (AFP) - Seven bodies were pulled from the rubble of a collapsed apartment building in the western Russian town of Vyborg, the RIA Novosti news agency reported Wednesay. 

"The number of victims from the collapsed house in Vyborg rose to seven people. Rescue work ended today. Now, machinery is being used to clear the rubble," Nikolia Kuznetsov, a spokesman at the ministry for emergency situations in the north-western Leningrad region, said. 

A three-month-old child was among the victims when part of the building gave way without warning on Monday morning, the emergency situations ministry said. 

The collapse is believed to have been caused by the poor condition and age of the structure, the ministry said.


----------

